# When should I expect effects/full effects of t-bol?



## JCBourne (Apr 3, 2011)

When would one expect to feel t-bol kick in, and when should it be in "full effect"? Of course, everyone is different but i'm looking for a ball park from past users.

I'm planning on 6 weeks, thinking about doing it for 7 starting @ 50mg and possibly going to 60 mg.

Should I do 6 different doses? I was thinking of doing 20mg before I hit the gym on gym days, it may or may not help for boost but it def. has a placebo effect on me at the very least which helps.

I'm sitting around 206 right now, 6 weeks into my cycle.


----------



## mich29 (Apr 3, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> When would one expect to feel t-bol kick in, and when should it be in "full effect"? Of course, everyone is different but i'm looking for a ball park from past users.
> 
> I'm planning on 6 weeks, thinking about doing it for 7 starting @ 50mg and possibly going to 60 mg.
> 
> ...



not a user but from many other users feedback they used between 40 and 100 and enjoyed it.I believe it takes a while to kick it and should be used for 6 weeks in order to reap the rewards.I would take them through out the day to keep your levels in balance.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 3, 2011)

Spread them out. Only need 40 mg a day. 100 mgs you may need a new liver. Also what are you expecting lean gains or weight loss.


----------



## stazilla (Apr 3, 2011)

my last cycle was tbol 50mgs ed and 500mgs test e. (250mg twice a week)
i would have to say sometime into the 2nd week early part of 3rd week i started noticing the TBOL...getting great pumps..added more weight to exercises..alot of guys say they dont like tbol but i did. It was my first cycle i should add. 
I divided the 50mgs ED throughout the day...I had 10mg tabs
I ran the TBOL for 6 weeks...test e. for 12 weeks


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Apr 3, 2011)

I used tbol at 50 mg ed alongside test in the past and started seeing gains that I feel I can attribute to the tbol at about week 2. Don't expect too much though. I'll probably use it again in the future at 60 or 70 mg ed.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 4, 2011)

I enjoyed it particularly in Week 2.  50mg ED on nonworkout days and 60mg on w/o days.  Definately gave a harder pump.  Don't cut yourself shaving though.  If you do, plan on ten minutes of applying pressure due to the decreased ability of your blood to clot.  No shit but true.  Good stuff though, but I think I'll go back to Halotestin for my own personal preference.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 4, 2011)

How did you guys spread it out? And I would be using to add to my gains.


----------



## GMO (Apr 4, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> How did you guys spread it out? And I would be using to add to my gains.




Half-life is 16 hours, so 2x per day to keep blood levels stable.

I usually notice T-bol by week three or so.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 4, 2011)

GMO said:


> Half-life is 16 hours, so 2x per day to keep blood levels stable.
> 
> I usually notice T-bol by week three or so.



Im pretty sure the half life is like 6-8 hours bro...


----------



## Woodrow1 (Apr 4, 2011)

i took tbol 4 times per day. Just split it up.


----------



## GMO (Apr 4, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Im pretty sure the half life is like 6-8 hours bro...



*Oral Turinabol Profile*

*4-Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone*
*Identifiers*
*CAS number* 2446-23-3
*ATC code * ?
*PubChem * CID 98521
*ChemSpider * 88972

*Chemical data*
*Formula * C20H27ClO2
*Mol. mass * 334.8854
*SMILES * eMolecules & PubChem

*Pharmacokinetic data*
*Bioavailability * 100% Oral
*Metabolism * Hepatic
*Half-life * 16 hours
*Excretion* Undocumented

*Therapeutic considerations*
*Pregnancy cat. * X (US)
X (AUS)
*Legal status * Schedule III (US)
POM (UK)
*Routes * Oral


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 4, 2011)

stazilla said:


> my last cycle was tbol 50mgs ed and 500mgs test e. (250mg twice a week)
> i would have to say sometime into the 2nd week early part of 3rd week i started noticing the TBOL...getting great pumps..added more weight to exercises..alot of guys say they dont like tbol but i did. It was my first cycle i should add.
> I divided the 50mgs ED throughout the day...I had 10mg tabs
> I ran the TBOL for 6 weeks...test e. for 12 weeks


awesome what were your gains with this cycle? im also interested in running tbol with test e


----------

